# switching to T5?



## blowinthatloud (Jan 22, 2015)

Im setting up a second grow area an been reading up about lights, i usually use a 600 watt MH for vegging. I was thinking about moving up to a 1000 watt MH/HPS for the new space but im concerned about power usage since im gonna run 2 grow areas at the same time, i have been looking at the T5 2'×4' 12 bulb fixture. Ill lose some lumens but ill still have 9000 per sq ft which is plenty. Any reasons not to switch to T5? Thanks BtL


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Just went threw this. T5 can't be beat. I'd go T5 for veg . Use the 600 HPS to veg can add another 600 HPS down the road have a great spectrum in the Bloom room. I went with 4 foot 8 bulb in my veg room


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 22, 2015)

If that fixture is a 4' 12 tube HO (54W tubes emitting 5000 lumens each) you will actually be using more power than the MH--12 54W tubes are 648W.  However you will also gain lumens with the fixture.  Most 600W MH bulbs emit about 55,000 lumens.  The MH bulbs are always lower in lumens than HPS of the same wattage.  Ultimately both the MH and T5 will put out about the same lumens per watt, with the T5 being a tiny tiny bit better, but around 92 lumens per watt.  I am currently running a 2' 12 tube T5 that boasts 30,000 lumens from 288W, but do not have a light meter to verify.  But if that number is correct it puts the T5 over 104 lumens per watt.  

To my mind, the biggest advantage with T5s is that having the long slender tubes rather than a single large one is that it spreads the light better over your spacer.  And because the heat is spread over a larger area, it is easier to control the heat.  This also means that you can get the light right on top of the canopy.  T5s do not however have as great a penetrating power as the MH.  This may or may not be an issue.  My vegging space is only 4' tall, so I do not veg plants until they are monsters, so, non issue.  However if you want to grow monsters, the T5s do lose lumens quicker over distance than the MH.  That being said, I love my T5s (have 3 of them) and cannot imagine ever going back to MH. 

However, your last line confuses me.  If you have 9000 lumens per sq ft and a fixture that emits 60,000 lumens, that means your vegging space is only 6.66 sq ft?  Since a 6.66 sq ft space is not even big enough to get a 2' x 4' (8 sq ft) light into, I have misunderstood something somewhere, but do not know what it is?  Can you clarify?  What size is the space you are planning on using the T5?  Is the light a 4' 12 tube fixture?  Can you link the light?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/T5-Grow-Lig...63?pt=US_Hydroponics&var=&hash=item3a84f3cba7

heres the light, i was going by 12 6500k bulbs which is 78,000 lumens i have an approx 8 sqft space so thats 9750 lumens per ft, Well i guess i miss understood i was thinking the 6500 was the lumens, now i see there only 5000 so that leaves me 7500 per sqft. I like to run more. Back to the drawing board!

i also like to stick to medium size plants, so the light penetration i hope shouldnt be a problem.
BtL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 23, 2015)

There is absolutely no reason to run more than that in vegging.  And it is going to be hard to keep a 2 x 4 cool with that much light in it.  I replaced a 400W MH with a 216W T5 and saw no difference in vegetative growth.  I keep thinking that I should add a 2 bulb fixture to my 2 x 4 closet, but my vegetaqtive growth is so nice that i have not done it--I like as lot of light, but no reason to waste lumens either.  A fixture that is 2 x 4 is going to be quite hard to get into a 2 x 4 tent.  You should get great growth with a 6 bulb fixture, which is more than most of us run in as space that size.  I think that with middle sized plants, penetration should not be a problem.  Always keep in mind how much they can stretch when they are flipped.  I am trying running some red tubes in flower to see if it helps with stretch when going to 12/12.

More light is great....to a point.  Your plants do have kind of a light threshold where more doesn't make any difference.  You may want to experiment with it, but IMO, 9000 lumens for vegging is just a waste.


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2015)

Pretty sure 6500k references the color of the bulb not the actual lumens.  HO T5's put out 5000 lumens per 4 foot bulb.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 23, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Pretty sure 6500k references the color of the bulb not the actual lumens. HO T5's put out 5000 lumens per 4 foot bulb.


 
:yeahthat: :48:


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 23, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Pretty sure 6500k references the color of the bulb not the actual lumens.  HO T5's put out 5000 lumens per 4 foot bulb.



I was wrong but I found this from Satco 

Item S8122
UPC	045923081224
Watts	54
Lamp Shape	T5
Base	Miniature Bi Pin
ANSI Base	G5
Lamp Code	F54T5/850/HO/ENV
MOD In Inches	0.63''
MOL In Inches	45.8''
Nominal Length	48''
Initial Lumens	5000
Mean Lumens	4650
Average Rated Hours	24000
Kelvin Temp	5000
Color	Natural Light
Pack	40
Package Type	Sleeve
CRI	85
RoHS Compliant	Yes


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 23, 2015)

For those of you using T-5s to flower with, these kick ***, along with the Argomax 10k and the UV-A bulbs, better results in tents than 400 watt hps


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 24, 2015)

I dont have a tent i grow in a room in my basement, i can build a wall or enclosure how ever i want, i was thinking about the T5 to try to cut down on cost since im gonna run a double setup. If i run an 8 bulb in an 8 sqft spot thats 5000 per sqft, thats ok for vegging but thats it. If i get the 12 i can use it for flowering also if i wanted to. Might just stick with the trusty 600MH! Not sure yet! BtL


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 24, 2015)

That's what I did lol. Wife said I can't buy a tent  so I bought a staple gun and the black and white PVC plastic and tuck tape and I made an encloser for veg. Only down side is it's cold doesn't hold in heat like a tent does. It works sp far . Cost $45 to make. That's with tools/supplys


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a room about 15 ft sq an it stays about 75 degrees with the lights on an 66 or so off humidity is 40-48, its been a great spot so far, im gonna split it into to an try to run a continous grow so i can harvest every 3 months or so, i have 1 setup already with the 600 trying to figure out what would be better if anything for the other setup, both need to be able veg or flower


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 24, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> I dont have a tent i grow in a room in my basement, i can build a wall or enclosure how ever i want, i was thinking about the T5 to try to cut down on cost since im gonna run a double setup. If i run an 8 bulb in an 8 sqft spot thats 5000 per sqft, thats ok for vegging but thats it. If i get the 12 i can use it for flowering also if i wanted to. Might just stick with the trusty 600MH! Not sure yet! BtL


 
If you use the T5 for flowering, you will need to get different tubes.

I truly think that even an 8 bulb T5 is somewhat of a waste in a 2 x 4 space.  Those of us that are actuaslly using them are getting great vegetative growth from a 4 tube fixture in that space.  I wouldn't get larger than a 6 tube fixture.  They can only utilize so much light and food and CO2...and I just see that much light being a waste.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 24, 2015)

I dont have to stick to an 8sqft space, but i think ill stick with the 600 MH for veggin, that way i only have to change the bulb for flower. An i have been having good success so why change! Lol  BtL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 25, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> I dont have to stick to an 8sqft space, but i think ill stick with the 600 MH for veggin, that way i only have to change the bulb for flower. An i have been having good success so why change! Lol BtL


 
You may find out in the summer that the MH is too hot.  But if it is working for you and you do not mind the extra electricity cost and heat, using the 600W MH is just fine.  I did replace a 400W MH with 216W of T5 with no loss in vegetative growth.


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 25, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> That's what I did lol. Wife said I can't buy a tent  so I bought a staple gun and the black and white PVC plastic and tuck tape and I made an encloser for veg. Only down side is it's cold doesn't hold in heat like a tent does. It works sp far . Cost $45 to make. That's with tools/supplys



Sucks I bought a 40x40x80 for 99 bucks...low baller on ebay


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 26, 2015)

Techrons, that doesn't suck.  There really are a lot of advantages to a tent over just stapling up plastic and using duct tape for a space.  I do not understand though why a tent would be that much warmer than plastic stapled up though?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 26, 2015)

Tear down is faster. I can destroy it and not be out a lot of money. I can make my tent any size I want If you wrap yourself in plastic and went out into the cold then wrap yourself with the tent material you will be warmer. 
I'd much rather have a homemade tent then a cheap china tent. I only flower in the Tent for ease of darkness and already having it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 26, 2015)

Didn't mean to sound like I was dissing your space stank--just didn't want tech to think he had made an unwise purchase.  Things like you made have their value, (though I really doubt that you can tear it down faster than I can get my tent disassembled).  Being able to make any size you want and the cost are obviously the 2 main advantages of getting out the stapler and plastic.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 26, 2015)

I like making my own space but i use wood an 1/4 plywood, so its strong an i can wire it however i need to an can put vents or fans wherever i want an i very rarely have light leaks. The price of a few 2x4s an plywood is cheaper then a tent, plus i like to build stuff so its a win win for me! BtL


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 27, 2015)

it cuzhe Hemp Goddess said:


> Techrons, that doesn't suck.  There realy are a lot of advantait'sges to a tent over just stapling up plastic and using duct tape for a space.  I do not spentstand though why a tent would be that much warmer than plastic stapled up though?



Yes man. . What I ment to say is that sucks he spent 50 on doing it himself.i really love my tent. It is very nice and was only 99...I want another. .but wife got mad at 5 k for christmas i spent..so no new tent for me anytime soon   and yes it keeps tent warmer and its breathable
I like It cuz it looks organized some one could walk in and know quite sure what it is..i like that....im defiantly a tent guy now....hope all is well THG..I always read your post you talk or seem to act like southern girls back home.nice to see people being nice. .


----------



## techrons78 (Jan 27, 2015)

it cuzhe Hemp Goddess said:


> Techrons, that doesn't suck.  There realy are a lot of advantait'sges to a tent over just stapling up plastic and using duct tape for a space.  I do not spentstand though why a tent would be that much warmer than plastic stapled up though?



Yes mam. . What I ment to say is that sucks he spent 50 on doing it himself.i really love my tent. It is very nice and was only 99...I want another. .but wife got mad at 5 k for christmas i spent..so no new tent for me anytime soon   and yes it keeps tent warmer and its breathable
I like It cuz it looks organized some one could walk in and know quite sure what it is..i like that....im defiantly a tent guy now....hope all is well THG..I always read your post you talk or seem to act like southern girls back home.nice to see people being nice. .


----------

